# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  splendour in the grass

## ivonchica

can someone tell me the whole poem? i've found something but it's very diferent than in my mother-language.... it's not even the same number of lines... 

splendor in the grass or splendour in the grass
by w. wordsworth  :Confused:

----------


## mono

Splendor In The Grass

What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendor in the grass, of glory in the flower
We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be;
In the soothing thoughts that spring
Out of human suffering;
In the faith that looks through death,
In years that bring the philosophic mind.

William Wordsworth

----------


## ivonchica

thx  :Thumbs Up:  

 :Banana:   :Banana:

----------

